# Soluzione virtualizzazione con rete wireless [risolto]

## rafs

Salve a tutti,

sono nuovo del forum ma vi leggo spesso.

Sto impazzendo da qualche giorno perché non riesco a trovare una soluzione ottimale per la virtualizzazione.

Ho questa situazione: pc host con gentoo, macchina guest con XP, possibilità che XP veda sia la rete lan (sull'host c'è un webserver) sia internet.

L'host è connesso alla lan attraverso wireless.

Ho provato con vmware server (e player) ma c'è un problema noto relativo alla connessione bridged e le reti wireless. Non sono riuscito in nessun modo a far vedere sia la lan che internet...il problema è sempre nell'uscire fuori.

Sono passato a virtualBox ma niente...se metto la connessione in modalità bridge anche lui va in errore...non si avvia proprio la macchina virtuale.

Qualcuno di voi ha una situazione come la mia ma funzionante?

Qualsiasi consiglio su che programma/configurazione utilizzare è ben accetto...grazie in anticipo.Last edited by rafs on Wed Aug 06, 2008 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## IlGab

Ho sbattuto il naso su sta cosa per un po' poi sono passato al cavo XD

Comunque potresti provare a dare al guest un ip sulla rete ethernet e usare linux per ruotare le connessioni dalla ethernet verso la rete wlan...

Non so se funziona, però puoi provare.

----------

## comio

 *rafs wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti,
> 
> sono nuovo del forum ma vi leggo spesso.
> 
> Sto impazzendo da qualche giorno perché non riesco a trovare una soluzione ottimale per la virtualizzazione.
> ...

 

Puoi tamponare facendo routing(/nat).

ciao

luigi

----------

## rafs

credo che entrambi intendete la stessa cosa.

ma mi sembra di ricordare di aver letto che la modalità NAT permette si al guest di uscire su internet ma non di vedere la lan...però forse mi sbaglio.

qualche link/esempio da consigliarmi...io ho sempre e solo usato modalità bridge quindi non saprei da dove iniziare.

----------

## federico

 *rafs wrote:*   

> credo che entrambi intendete la stessa cosa.
> 
> ma mi sembra di ricordare di aver letto che la modalità NAT permette si al guest di uscire su internet ma non di vedere la lan...però forse mi sbaglio.
> 
> qualche link/esempio da consigliarmi...io ho sempre e solo usato modalità bridge quindi non saprei da dove iniziare.

 

In verita' con la giusta configurazione di iptables la tua macchina nattata è in grado di vedere il resto della lan. Fai un paio di esperimenti, ma se hai una minima di pratica non dovrebbe essere difficile.

Adesso non ricordo di preciso, ma mi pare di aver utilizzato con successo la modalita' in wireless come volevi tu, senza intercorrere in problemi...

Federico

----------

## rafs

ok grazie federico...immagino tu ti riferissi quindi sempre alla modalità nat (sul guest) + configurare iptables sull'host...giusto?

farò un po' di prove anche se sono completamente a digiuno dell'argomento.

avresti qualche link da consigliarmi per iniziare?

----------

## rafs

molto strano ma...

dopo numerose prove, oggi ho disinstallato vmware, l'ho reinstallato e ho lanciato il config (prima del primo avvio della vm) dicendo di abilitarmi il nat, poi al primo avvio della vm (automaticamente settata su modalità nat) ha visto sia la rete lan che internet.

sono felice che abbiamo funzionato ma non ho idea di come 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

